# T5 Bulb Recommendations



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I haven't posted here in a while, but I'm hoping for some help with my T5 bulbs on a 220G salt water aquarium. 

The bulbs are due for a replacement, and this is what is currently running:
2 - 10k
2 - Actinic 420/450
2 - Pink

I have a 220 G saltwater tank with some basic corals and fish, can you please recommend what bulbs I should replace these with? 

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the best bulbs on the market by SW community opinion on Reef Central

here are recommended combos

http://www.goreef.com/ATI-T5-Fluorescent-Bulbs/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks sig!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am usually adding Fiji-Purple to my combos, but it is all depends on your color preferences

http://www.goreef.com/Korallen-Zuch...n-Zucht-24W-Fiji-Purple-T5-HO.html-T5-HO.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Does daytime, mid-day, evening make a difference?? Or should I be running full lights 12 on 12 off?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was never running light more tank 10 hours. Usually from 3 PM to 11 and after that I had moonlight (one LED bulb) till 7 am

time just depend when you want to see your tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

